# Anyone ever install a deadbolt on a TT



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I had a TT in the past that had a conventional house deadbolt on it and we never used the other locks.

I want to do that on my new travel trailer and am not sure how to do it honestly.. I dont want to screw the door up, so am herre looking for those who have done it etc.

It will go on a mid 2000's model aluminum doored one

Thanks

Capt Thomas


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure how that will work, the door has an aluminum siding on each side with Styrofoam in the middle. the walls are made in the same manor.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes it will work, and it is done just like a regular door. BUT!!!!!! make sure you go to the travel trailer or mobile home dealer and get a lock set that is for the 1" thick door. the regular lock sets are for 1 1/2 and 1 3/4" up to 2" and the parts are too long for the 1" door. the door ususally has a small wood frame around the edge for the support and lock set.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

If you do it, I would buy a deadbolt that fits in the original lock bore. I don't even lock my R/V door because it costs more to replace the busted door and wall than anything I leave in the trailer...Waymore


----------

